# A very merry Aussie Xmas!



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

To all my wonderful friends here on the forum, it is now Christmas Day here in Aus and I would like to wish everybody here a very Merry Christmas and I hope that man in red brought you everything you wished for!

Jason (Screaming Eagle)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason, mate!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Jan! Did Santa bring you any MOPARs or a special lass?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Whisky..... For now that is....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

Good work mate! I'm on the rum myself


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2009)

What'dya score Jason?

Merry Christmas mate, sink a few for us


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2009)

With Alex Jason!

Have a good one  merry christmas mate


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2009)

Gonna hit the Zinfadel. Merry Christmas!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason!!

I'm heading towards Lucky's house!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas, y'allz!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the well wishes! I'm feeling a but buzzed right now  Might go and have a sleep and then go and have a few more! Alex, scored the usual stuff mate, a whole heap of AC/DC merchandise, but I like the catching up with the family and the whole gluttony sort of thing a whole lot better


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, you'se guys ! [and gals]

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason, hope Santa hooked u up....


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jason.

and what Les said. 


Wheels


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Probably the best thing about Boxing Day is all the left overs!


----------

